# She Space Pigment Swatches



## mpicky (May 18, 2009)

I searched and didn't see a thread (which surprised me), so hopefully this is okay here!

Over UDPP

















I have a few MAC pigments I think might be close, I will compare them another day


----------



## cherries_etc (Jun 6, 2009)




----------

